# Kanye West is the new Beethoven!



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

Enough said.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sublunary said:


> Enough said.


It is not funny at all.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

:lol: Yeethoven. Yeah I see the similarities.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

and I'm the greatest X-man...


----------



## HaveACuppaTea (Mar 12, 2017)

I think another St. Bernard in the role will do a better job.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The only vague similarity I can see is that one was deaf and the other is tone-deaf.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

It's sad to see trombones wasted on that...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Why is the conductor not rapping?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Con-ye West, the ultimate scam artist.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It is fair to put these 2 names together at this point of time. Do you want history to judge them rather?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> It is fair to put these 2 names together at this point of time. Do you want history to judge them rather?


It's is meant to be "funny" if you know what I mean.:devil:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Why are these musicians degrading themselves by associating with Kanye West, I asked myself? Money, is the the likely answer.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

There is, and only ever will be, one Beethoven.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Sure, you can put together music of the same key and splice them. That doesn't make them the same thing.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yezart up next.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

neoshredder said:


> Yezart up next.


I just read Liszt "was Michael Jackson before Michael Jackson was Michael Jackson."
So i'm not sure if things are going the be better or worst from now...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm sure if one is intelligent enough, all sorts of supra-reality explanations and connections can be found, and Kanye West can be rationalized as the greatest genius of all times. But I'm not that smart, I couldn't even watch full 60 seconds of that video. I lost my nerve.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lenny said:


> I'm sure if one is intelligent enough, all sorts of supra-reality explanations and connections can be found, and Kanye West can be rationalized as the greatest genius of all times. But I'm not that smart, I couldn't even watch full 60 seconds of that video. I lost my nerve.


Not worth it, just let it rest.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

beetzart said:


> There is, and only ever will be, one Beethoven.


No question asked. No one close.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I know this is a semi-old thread, but I finally got around to watching the video, and I simply must say-


That video made me feel like stabbing myself or Kanye West.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

"What you are, you are by accident of birth; what I am, I am by myself. There are and will be a thousand princes; there is only one Beethoven." --Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't need a new Beethoven. The old one is still working fine.

What I need is a new refrigerator.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

I can see this could be a goldmine for fans of Kanye and Beethoven. Unfortunately I am a fan of neither, and two negatives don't make a positive in this case.

_Interesting_ though.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Sublunary said:


>


Still, I see Kanye as more of a Schumann.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> Still, I see Kanye as more of a Schumann.


Does that mean that Kim K. is like Clara Schumann?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Im starting to suspect I'm the only Kanye fan on this website :lol: can't say im surprised.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

mathisdermaler said:


> Im starting to suspect I'm the only Kanye fan on this website :lol: can't say im surprised.


long life to the living Yeezus Christ of the idiots! :cheers:


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

cimirro said:


> long life to the living Yeezus Christ of the idiots! :cheers:


J.S. Bach - Yeezus eleison


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> Im starting to suspect I'm the only Kanye fan on this website :lol: can't say im surprised.


I actually like MBDTF a lot and feel it's not far from one of the best hip hop albums of all time. Also, College Dropout, not far behind MBDTF, and Late Registration is pretty damn good. That said, if I were to include them on the same list of rankings, I'd still place something like roughly 50 or more Beethoven works above MBDTF.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know much about Kanye West's music outside of _Jesus Walks_. This clip doesn't want me to dive in much further.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't agree that he is aesthetically or culturally comparably to Beethoven (not that I think Beethoven is "great") but this is an interesting video:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

David OByrne said:


> I don't agree that he is aesthetically or culturally comparably to Beethoven (not that I think Beethoven is "great")


Dear God no! Don't ever be caught on a classical music website saying that Beethoven is "great" - or, even worse, great.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

While Beethoven might not be considered "great," I think he deserves credit for writing some quite passable music despite his obvious limitations. Some of his music is still heard, or so I'm told.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

What's with the sarcasm? Beethoven doesn't impress me all that much


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope you're not offended by my post, which was responding to Woodduck.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

David OByrne said:


> What's with the sarcasm? Beethoven doesn't impress me all that much


Yah brow, "it is lowkey disrespectful to compare Yeezus to some old dead guy who's music didn't even had words﻿"... 
ut:

(i just read this in one of the youtube comments...)

DEAR MODERATORS, why this thread is still inside the classical music area? :scold:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

beetzart said:


> There is, and only ever will be, one Beethoven.


You can say that about Kanye too. Not that I'm defending him.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Yah brow, "it is lowkey disrespectful to compare Yeezus to some old dead guy who's music didn't even had words﻿"...
> ut:
> 
> (i just read this in one of the youtube comments...)
> ...


Why is it still open I might ask, O.P don't seem that interested, just a statement I think.
( putting it polite)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I hope you're not offended by my post, which was responding to Woodduck.


Yeah, that's right, blame it on the Duck. Well - hah! It rolls off me like water off a...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Yeah, that's right, blame it on the Duck. Well - hah! It rolls off me like water off a...


My motto for life , just like A lion doesn't loose sleep .......


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> My motto for life , just like A lion doesn't loose sleep .......


That's a good one too. I'll use it sometime.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This reminded me of one of Woody Allen's great lines. The lion shall lie down with the lamb, but the lamb won't get much sleep!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> This reminded me of one of Woody Allen's great lines. The lion shall lie down with the lamb, but the lamb won't get much sleep!


For forum rules sake, I hold my thong now.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Whatever next?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Zozart could blow Kayne away without even trying and he is not even real................


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Merl said:


> Whatever next?


I'm afraid you didn't imagine this image you posted already happened here in Brazil








and his "name" on media is "Inri Cristo"... and there are several people who believe he is The living guy...

at least Inri Cristo doesn't think he is a new Beethoven...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> I'm afraid you didn't imagine this image you posted already happened here in Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say that's a touché :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Yah brow, "it is lowkey disrespectful to compare Yeezus to some old dead guy who's music didn't even had words﻿"...
> ut:


I hope someone told him that Beethoven did write music that have words.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

beetzart said:


> There is, and only ever will be, one Beethoven.


And hopefully the same is true for Mr West.


----------

